# Orient Mako XL



## maksymk11 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi, I have a Orient Mako XL and I want to replace the bezel but I have no idea how to take it off? prying doesn't work.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

YouTube is your friend...


----------



## maksymk11 (Dec 10, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> YouTube is your friend...﻿


 Youtube is not my friend as prying doesn't work, I have the Mako XL not the Mako


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

maksymk11 said:


> Youtube is not my friend as prying doesn't work, I have the Mako XL not the Mako


 There were a ton more videos on it, just keep looking. They can't be all that different.


----------



## maksymk11 (Dec 10, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> There were a ton more videos on it, just keep looking. They can't be all that different.


 What are all the ways of taking a bezel off though? because I feel like if I pry on it that it's going to break, nevermind that I cant get anything into the gap not even floss.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

maksymk11 said:


> What are all the ways of taking a bezel off though? because I feel like if I pry on it that it's going to break, nevermind that I cant get anything into the gap not even floss.


 Only 1 I know of.


----------



## maksymk11 (Dec 10, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> Only 1 I know of.﻿﻿


 Is there a chance that the bezel isn't meant to come off?


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

maksymk11 said:


> Is there a chance that the bezel isn't meant to come off?


 There are many bezel mods available for this, many are complete replacements. Maybe you're just too worried and being too gentle because of this?


----------



## maksymk11 (Dec 10, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> There are many bezel mods available for this, many are complete replacements. Maybe you're just too worried and being too gentle because of this?﻿


 I mean i've already put scratches on it from how hard im trying to put the knife into it, also where are there any mods for a Mako XL? I've found some for a Mako but not for a Mako XL.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

maksymk11 said:


> I mean i've already put scratches on it from how hard im trying to put the knife into it, also where are there any mods for a Mako XL? I've found some for a Mako but not for a Mako XL.


 Damn, that sucks. Well shoot, it's just impossible for me to help you from across the internet. I'm not at all a teacher. I'm horrible at giving instruction for anything. I try, fail, get super frustrated because I'm not being understood, then blame the recipient of my advice for not getting it. Lol

Sorry man, I'm not going to be of any help to you, honestly. Have you checked with Yobokies yet?


----------



## maksymk11 (Dec 10, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> Damn, that sucks. Well shoot, it's just impossible for me to help you from across the internet. I'm not at all a teacher. I'm horrible at giving instruction for anything. I try, fail, get super frustrated because I'm not being understood, then blame the recipient of my advice for not getting it. Lol
> 
> Sorry man, I'm not going to be of any help to you, honestly. Have you checked with Yobokies yet?


 Yobokies?


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh man, you don't know Japanese watch mods until you know Yobokies.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Maybe try to work some dental floss under the room of the bezel, make a bit more room to slip a blade in?

Obviously it's entirely at your own risk though - I have no idea what I'm talking about.

...

Oh jeeze all I can imagine now is you taking it into a Jewelers with the case covered in scratches and a bit of dental floss hanging out where it's trapped under the bezel. :wacko: go steady dude.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

You can email Harold of Yobokies, he's awesome and fill of info he's willing to part with for free.

I think it's just [email protected] if I recall correctly.

There's also MKII, strap code, stays vintage and Dagaz. All of these carry spare parts and special mods for popular Japanese watches, both old and new.


----------

